# Multi Vits



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

At the moment I just buy standard multivits (best value) and I was wondering does it matter what brand of multi vits i get or is it fine just to get what ever i find?


----------



## dirtride (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah,, im curious also, because I just buy just standard mulitvits, And whatever is on sale at my local store with no brand specific


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

buying a multi-vitamin tab from holland and barret's is like buying a bike from tesco lol

nah i dont know myself


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

BUMP!!


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

When buying multivitamins i look for 1's that contain the whole spectrum and also with all the minerals in, Centrums A-Z is a good choice. Recently i got myself Holland and Barretts own "ABC Plus" as it was on offer i think it was 500 tablets for £14 (or something like that!  ) and the product contains practically the same ingredients as Centrum.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i use the ABC plus from H&B at the moment although when i diet for a show i use Solgar as they are in my opinion a much better Multi-Vit but expensive


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

mine cost 99p for 30 tabs at the chemist!


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Pscarb said:


> i use the ABC plus from H&B at the moment although when i diet for a show i use Solgar as they are in my opinion a much better Multi-Vit but expensive


You stick to the 1 a day they reccomend aswell?

I think I will try these ones when my current supplies run out


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i normally take 1 with breakfast and one after training..


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

I use tescos home brand, But take 2 every morning with added vit c.

Paul, how come you have one after training? is there any benifit from it?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

I get mine from zipvit.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

same as big... multivit and minerals from zip vit


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

cheater i have found the vits and minerals help recover


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> cheater i have found the vits and minerals help recover


is that because you take them after training??

or is it to keep a good level through out the day rather than letting the vit levels drop towards the night time?


----------



## verve (Sep 10, 2003)

I use pro-vital(Dorian Yates brand) which split the tablets into AM and PM. That is not always a good thing, coz if you are as forgetful as me, that's twice as much chance of forgetting to take them!

They're a bit expensive also. I also use vitamin C, and until recently vitamin E.


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

vervefan said:


> coz if you are as forgetful as me, that's twice as much chance of forgetting to take them!
> 
> .


Or taking too many?!


----------



## gadgesxi (Jul 21, 2005)

What do people think of Seven Seas Multibionta?

Personally i've been taking them for over a year and they have stopped me getting any nasty illnesses so far! I just swapped over to the new Multibionta Acvtivate (£7 for 30 tabs) they are a multivit with minerals & probiotics, CoQ10, and Ginseng.


----------



## caiza (May 4, 2004)

gnc mega-man tabs,and extra calcium/magnessium thrown in and cod-liver-oil gel cap's max strength...


----------



## gadgesxi (Jul 21, 2005)

i also use cod liver oil and zinc, plus the liver tabs


----------



## skizxi (Sep 16, 2004)

i use solgar £14 for 60. also use zip vit for fish oils, zinc and vit c


----------

